# Text seitlich ausrichten



## Xanes (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Text seitlich ausrichten. Er soll von unten nach oben laufen.
Damit meine ich nicht:
A
B
C
D
... sondern die Buchstaben sollen zur Seite gedreht sein, um 90° nach links.

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit dies so hinzubekommen?
Ich arbeite schon seit Jahren mit HTML und CSS, aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht gebraucht...
Vorstellen könnte ich mir eine Möglichkeit mit JavaScript(?)


Grüße
Yannick


----------



## Momo95 (17. Juli 2011)

Aus http://www.kronos-net.de/css3-transform-objekte-drehen-auch-im-internet-explorer.html



> ```
> filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.BasicImage(rotation=3); /* CSS-Tranformation für die Internet Explorer */
> -moz-transform: rotate(-90deg); /* CSS-Transformation für Mozilla Firefox */
> -webkit-transform: rotate(-90deg); /* CSS-Transformation für Google Chrome und Safari */
> ...





Aber bedenke, dass das nicht jeder browser kan...


----------

